# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Poziv od CZSS

## jdanijela

Poštovani,

Dobila sam poziv za idući tjedan od Centra da dođem na razgovor u vezi daljnjeg viđenja djetetom sa ocem. Naime od djetetovog 1. mjeseca života sporazumno smo se razveli i dobili Rješenje da je viđanje sporazumno do godine i pol djetetovog života, a do tada pripada meni. Imam redovita mjesečna primanja i otac uplaćuje alimentaciju. Sada dijete ima 17 mjeseci, tata ga dođe vidjeti svakih 2 mjeseca po 1 sat - samoinicijativno iako bih ja željela i rekla sam mu da dođe svaki dan, da ga dijete ne poznaje i sada ne želi jednostavno k njemu, jer ga naravno ne poznaje. Željela bih da se više druže, no postoje tu drugi problemi koji me muče, za daljnje viđanje: u obitelji a i kod njega na žalost prisutan je alkohol i bojim se da će mi dijete voziti  u alkoholiziranom stanju, nema auto sjedalice i zaista, ali zaista ne zna promijeniti pelenu, ne zna ni djetetove osnovne navike, što jede, kada ide spavati i sl.
Pomozite mi sa savjetom što da kažem u Centru, ne bih htjela da dijete bude s njih bez mojeg prisustva.
Hvala i pozdrav.

----------


## samamama

obzirom na situaciju sigurna sam da mozete dogovoriti viđanje uz tvoje prisustvo ( upravo zbog toga sto si navela ). Inace je za tu dob neka praksa da se viđanje dobije 2 popodneva tjedno ( 2 sata ) i recimo jedan dan vikenda, također na par sati. To vrijeme se mozete dogovoriti biti zajedno u parku ili da otac dlazi kod vas doma.

Kod nas je bila slicna situacija, u biti.. u jednom trenutku sam ja od oca također trazila da iskljucivo dolazi kod nas doma ( u kratkim crtama nisam u tom trenutku vjerovala njegovoj moci porsudbe niti tome da dijete poznaje dovoljno i da ce biti sigurno sa njim. )

voljela bi vjeovati da ce se otac tvog djeteta vise sa njim viđati na dalje, ali vidjeti svoje dijete jednom u 2 mjeseca vec dovoljno govori.

ono sto ti mozes poceti raditi ( sto sam i ja napravila ) je to da vec sada pocnes uciti svoje dijete da se samo brine za sebe: da zna reci kada je gladno i zedno, opisati dali mu je hladno ili vruce, poceti ici samo na wc, skidati se i oblaciti, tako ces manje ovisiti o tome koliko ga tata poznaje jer ce se ono samo ( u nekoj mjeri ) znati pobrinuti za ono najosnovnije.

----------


## samamama

hm.. da dodam vezano za zadnji dio mog posta.

Nije li vam nekada tesko, kada vidite da od svog djeteta trazite da odraste? upravo zbog ovakve situacije, pa ga sa 2 godine ucite da bude totalno samostalan, ne zato jer je vama tesko, nego zato jer provodi vrijeme sa nekim tko njegove navike i potrebe ne poznaje.
Bas sam se malo zamislila nad ovim...
hm...

----------

